# Yarn Shops in/around Mission, Texas



## mknitter (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm planning on vacationing in Mission this winter. Does anyone know of any yarn shops in the area?


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

There is a specific site,but I never remember it. However, you can Google Yarn Shops in Mission Texas and they will come up with a bunch.


----------



## mknitter (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks. I've tried a few sites but haven't had much luck. I can find lots of shops farther north, but so far haven't found anything for/around Mission.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

mknitter said:


> I'm planning on vacationing in Mission this winter. Does anyone know of any yarn shops in the area?


We winter in Mission also, and love it. There is a Michaels, Wal Mart and a Hobby Lobby with rumors of a Hobby Lobby to be built even closer to our park. McAllen is one of several nearby towns so don't limit your search to just Mission. You will love being a Winter Texan. :thumbup:


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have been in Harlingen for 2 weeks now and have yet to find any place to buy yarn except for Walmart and Hobby Lobby. I have been searching the web to no avail. I have tried several web browsers, tried the yellow pages online, tried searching all the towns within 50 miles and no luck. Guess I will be ordering online this winter.


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

I live in Mcallen and there is nothing other than those already mentioned. You have to go to San Antonio, houston, or dallas fort worth. And then there is Annies Attic in Big Sandy Texas...There is a great shop in San Antonio called yarnavores that is fantastic. People that work there and knit there are very friendly, knowledgeable and very patient. My visit there the lady working didn't hesitate to give me a tour of the store or show me how to knit socks. I still don't get how to knit socks but I'm going to master them or die trying.lol check out yarnavores you'll be glad you did. There is another store in that city but I understand that the lady running the place is extremely rude to her customers and if you do a search online read the comments made by ppl who've been to both places. It's night and day difference.


----------



## Dorcas (Nov 22, 2011)

The website that the other member was writing about is called "KnitMap" I suppose it's KnitMap.com. I'd Google it. It's been around a long time and they even have a free iPhone app! lol 

I'm near Dallas and we have a lot of shops up here but I understand that our state capital has lots and lots of LYS's. 

You might also look up farms for llama and such. This is a big state with a lot of farms. 

Hope you have a nice trip.


----------



## Dorcas (Nov 22, 2011)

I wanted to make sure you knew it's called the KnitMap. I hate it when I can't remember something like that and it happens all the time. lol They've even got an iPhone app now - free of course.


----------



## mknitter (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you all for replying. We are leaving next month and will be staying in Mission for the winter. It's our first time going south - I can hardly wait! My husband has always been so negative about going south, as he is an avid ice fisherman, that I nearly fell over when he told me to make the reservations, lol.


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

When you get here, look me up. PM me and we can meet somewhere for dinner or lunch. Joe and I would love to take you guys for a tour of the area. We live across the street from Mission....lol



mknitter said:


> Thank you all for replying. We are leaving next month and will be staying in Mission for the winter. It's our first time going south - I can hardly wait! My husband has always been so negative about going south, as he is an avid ice fisherman, that I nearly fell over when he told me to make the reservations, lol.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

We are currently wintering in Harlingen. We have been here a month now. I'm about 3 miles from Hobby Lobby. I'm working mornings in the park we are staying at, but would love to get together with other snowbirds or those who live in the area to meet and knit.


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

I would love to meet but I live up in McAllen. I also live about 1 mile from Hobby Lobby. I have been looking for a group to knit with and have been unsuccessful so far. There is a woman that lives in my park that used to teach knitting and crochet. I don't know if she would be interested in riding along. How often would we want to meet up? Are you an experienced knitter? Reason being "I'm not". I crochet and know how to knit but I want to learn how to knit socks. In the worst way. Would there be anyone there that has the expertice to teach me how and or help me with the pattern? I am so glad someone is wanting to try this and other than the lady here in the park I don't know anyone that knits or crochets here. She has offered to have me come over anytime but, I wanted to belong to a group that met in person and not just on KP. Where would we meet? My husband said I could do it maybe 2 times a week, which seems like to often for me. Maybe once a week seems more reasonable. My name is Karen and I have been knitting since I was 12 and crocheting since 18. I am now 52 and crocheting is all I am able to do and I think I am good at doing crocheting. It's knitting I want to increase my knowledge in. I have all kinds of hardback knitting books but, books are not hands on. I need to see how it is done and then do it with help. I would like to talk about this further. So feel free to PM me and I will give you my regular email address. I am very interested.
Thank you for posting the request.
Karen Oh for pete's sake it's you and we have talked before as I scrolled up I saw my dog chloe and realized who it was. This was destined to happen, so now we have to do it. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
That is too funny. Our men can go do something while you and me and anyone else we can recruit can sit and knit. wow amazing Margi....I keep an index box with ppl and info I'd like to keep up with. 
Get back to me....Karen and Joe


----------



## mknitter (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi again. I am a pretty experienced knitter - have been at it since age 12 (now going to be 60 in Feb. in Mission). I have been knitting socks on 2 circular needles - can teach you that if you want to meet up sometime. I have even started designing my own sweaters, fingerless mitts, hats, etc. Will share what expertise I can sometime when hubby is out fishing on his own or with another friend.


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh this sounds like a match for both of us and our husbands. Joe likes fishing too and if you knit on circs then that's how I would like to learn to do them. I don't like to use dpns. They confuse me. Let's meet somewhere and at least talk or get started as you all won't be here more than a few months. I do have to fly to Missouri Jan 4-11 so I will be unavailable during that week. But if you can teach me to knit socks I would be forever grateful. Let's set up a date. We will have to work it around doctor appts with me on the 29th and the 30th. And Joe and I have no problem going to Harlingen. I thought you said you were going to mission? There are empty spots here in our park if you'd like to take a look. There are 2 sides to out park. The RV's are in El Valle De La Sol and us common folks are in De La Luna. We live across from the pool. We could maybe take turns making the drive. So many possibilities.
Karen and Joe



mknitter said:


> Hi again. I am a pretty experienced knitter - have been at it since age 12 (now going to be 60 in Feb. in Mission). I have been knitting socks on 2 circular needles - can teach you that if you want to meet up sometime. I have even started designing my own sweaters, fingerless mitts, hats, etc. Will share what expertise I can sometime when hubby is out fishing on his own or with another friend.


----------



## mknitter (Aug 4, 2011)

I have also made socks on one very short circular needle (8 or 9 inches). I also don't like dpns as they are constantly poking me and I lose stitches off them.

I will be arriving in Mission around the end of December, but will need some time to just get adjusted and tour around a bit first. I am also a birder, photographer, also like to photograph butterflies, flowers, scenery - almost anything, really. So I have plans to do alot of that as well. I will be in touch after I get to Texas - maybe we can even plan a trip to San Antonio - I hear Yarnover is a great store. So many things to do - don't know what to do first - will just have to play it by ear, I guess. Also have to do things with hubby - and we have 2 dogs that need special care. Wish we were leaving already, but have to wait a few more weeks. That's ok - hubby's passport renewal won't come until next month anyway.


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

joe and I just got back from san ant and we went to yarnavores. It's a fabulous place to go and were so friendly. I posted on here my experience when I went into the shop. I bought a hank of yarn for the first time and still haven't made anything out of it. I'm trying to learn about yarns and their fibers. I only like soft fibered yarns and novelty yarns. Don't worry. We won't monopolize your time here. We have things we do too. But to learn how to knit socks would be what I want to do more than anything. After my trip to Missouri so that gives you plenty of time to enjoy yourselves then we can meet and you can teach me how to do those pesky socks. I want to make my dad pair before he passes away or moves away which ever comes first...his feet are always cold. Just give a holler when you feel like spending sometime teaching me. I'm in no hurry. Got more than plenty to do getting ready for xmas. Karen



mknitter said:


> I have also made socks on one very short circular needle (8 or 9 inches). I also don't like dpns as they are constantly poking me and I lose stitches off them.
> 
> I will be arriving in Mission around the end of December, but will need some time to just get adjusted and tour around a bit first. I am also a birder, photographer, also like to photograph butterflies, flowers, scenery - almost anything, really. So I have plans to do alot of that as well. I will be in touch after I get to Texas - maybe we can even plan a trip to San Antonio - I hear Yarnover is a great store. So many things to do - don't know what to do first - will just have to play it by ear, I guess. Also have to do things with hubby - and we have 2 dogs that need special care. Wish we were leaving already, but have to wait a few more weeks. That's ok - hubby's passport renewal won't come until next month anyway.


----------



## mknitter (Aug 4, 2011)

I am looking forward to it. Before we meet up to knit socks, you should have a pattern, yarn, 2 circular needles (or one very short), and a gauge swatch so you know you are using the proper size needles for the way you knit. Myself, I use 2 sizes smaller than the suggested ones for socks - I find the sock yarn stretches alot after knitting - but everyone is different. My daughter uses the size specified, and her socks turn out just great.
Knitting socks is a little counter-intuitive. You have to make them smaller than your actual foot length measurement - in other words, your socks should have to stretch to fit your feet, but not so much as to distress the knitted fabric. Sometimes it's just a matter of trial and error, especially the first pair.


----------

